# Big Fish Texas, Nat Geo is pissing me off



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Tonight they are taking direct aim at recreational fishermen ... While they stack up thousands of pounds of fish .. They are gripping about 'recreational fishing groups trying to take away our quota'. 


Nat Geo lost me a viewer ..


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes. despite being worth millions and cruising in a brand new Audi worth $80k for a one on one meeting with a texas state senator who wouldn't let most of us in the door he is "the little guy". Recreational fisherman are all rich you see. 

I love the way when he stated that rec fisherman are all rich that the screen shot panned to a 60 ft cabin yacht in a marina. Nat Geo is clearly in bed with the Environmental Defense Fund.


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

Man that is a tough show to watch. Those guys are worse than the foreign countries trying to decimate a species. I would rather watch the tuna show.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*Show is going to be his downfall*

I hope he completely exposes himself for what he is. They state in the beginning of the show that 25% of the Gulf's seafood goes thru Katie's seafood. The show is showing them for just what they are greedy. Hopefully all the local fishermen in TX bring all of his practices to the public eye and it starts killing his business.


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

Another thing about this show is they seem to park on a spot. drain it. And then move to the next to do the same thing. How is this good for the ecosystem, or keeping the stocks healthy?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

*Sponsors of the show*

My wife asks me why I watch the show if I'm gonna cuss "them rotten sonsabitches"?

I tell her it's to see who is sponsoring the show so I'll know who to boycott or write letters to. If the sponsors leave, the show collapses.

No, I don't have a list of them yet, but everybody could help make a list.

(15,000 pounds of red snapper sold as cat food on this show - as if we weren't pissed enough.)


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

Hopefully this pisses us all off enough to do something about it like contacting our congressional representatives, and even our state representatives or joining CCA and FRA. This show is a gift horse for the Rec. Fisherman and we need to use it to expose the hypocrisy on blatant display.


----------



## Tighten Up (Mar 10, 2016)

I was excited to see the show at the beginning but now it makes me sick. In Alabama we only have a few days to snapper fish and they bring in 10-15 thousand pounds every other day or two. Even more frustrating now that they target recreational guys. I hope that show gets cancelled and their quota takes a real hit.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

southbound said:


> Hopefully this pisses us all off enough to do something about it like contacting our congressional representatives, and even our state representatives or joining CCA and FRA. This show is a gift horse for the Rec. Fisherman and we need to use it to expose the hypocrisy on blatant display.


 
Agreed !


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

we all know who's on the fisheries committee. oh wait---two of them are campaigning for president---they don't have time for the job they were elected to do.


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess Buddy got to feeling sorry for us. LOL.



Mr. Guindon Talks 
put on youtube
3/10/2016
​ 



 ​​


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Me too! I seen this too and Watch them fill barrels of snapper.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I was wondering how many watched the last show really pissed me off talking about recreational fisherman like we shouldn't be a loud to fish


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Come on guys there's no more snapper being caught than the quota for all the permits those boats hold and are allowed to catch. Once they catch there quota they are through for the year. 
That one fish house has bought up and just about monopolized the areas snapper quota. They cannot catch reef fish from states waters. They have all got vessel management systems that track there movements to the inch. If they go into anywhere other than federal waters there fined heavely. Plus florida is going against the federal rules for recreational allowed catches. It's a tough call to regulate the catches equally between commercial and recreational fishermen. Do you guys hava a sensible better answer? I have been on both sides of this problem and cant see fwc doing much better than what's being done now for recreational fishermen.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

That show and people on it SUCK


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Dive1 said:


> That show and people on it SUCK


Well that's a real answer and solution to the overfishing problem we have. What is your solution ? You have a commercial interest in it don't you?


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

sealark said:


> Come on guys there's no more snapper being caught than the quota for all the permits those boats hold and are allowed to catch. Once they catch there quota they are through for the year.
> That one fish house has bought up and just about monopolized the areas snapper quota. They cannot catch reef fish from states waters. They have all got vessel management systems that track there movements to the inch. If they go into anywhere other than federal waters there fined heavely. Plus florida is going against the federal rules for recreational allowed catches. It's a tough call to regulate the catches equally between commercial and recreational fishermen. Do you guys hava a sensible better answer? I have been on both sides of this problem and cant see fwc doing much better than what's being done now for recreational fishermen.


Really??? Let me throw a couple of things out for you to think about. 1. Snapper cost $15 to $20/lb at retail. Besides upper end restaurants and people with the means to afford them most people cannot benefit from them.2. There is very good statistical data that proves that the economic benefit Rec. Vs Comma. is 4 to1 in real dollars. Why is it allocated 51 to 49 if that is the case? Please explained that? The Feds are trying to manage the Gulf as if all of the habitat is the same. That' is like trying to manage deer all over the US with one management strategy. That is insane. The states need to manage for their habitat and biomass which varies from State to state. That sir is fisheries 101.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

Sealark you having obviously been diving a lot and a long time and I know you dive the keys because I have talked to you in person. 
I am not sure where else you have been to but I cannot grasp how someone with all those years of experience can really say that the fish population, bottom topography, fish species and habitat of the east coast and gulf states are the same???? 
Fl. keys and Venice la. is the same.? 
Alabama and Destin are the same? 
Tampa vs. Palm Beach 
Mississippi vs. Panama city 
Galveston tex vs. dry tortugas 
Simmons island Georgia vs Wrightsville beach N.C. 
I hope you understand where I am going with this because I could even give you the amount of artificial reefs and oil rigs the habitat they create. 
Which is absolutely mind numbing the amount of diversity, quantity and quality of fish a large artificial reef can produce. 
And yes I have dove most of the states I have listed above. 
I encourage you to go back and read some of the long posts on this forum about this subject and even dig a little deeper and read some of the research that has been posted in the last 10 years. 
Which you may have already done so? 
If you have great. 
But there is NO WAY you can in good conscience say the reefs off of Conch key fl. is the same as chicken coup off of Alabama or oil rig off of Venice la. 
Not only should each state control its own fisheries but Florida needs to be split into about 6 regions.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

All I see is complaints NO solutions. All I am saying is we all have to survive and all the aspects will survive. The commercial is a necessary and regulated industry. Recreational is also a necessary and regulated industry because of the businesses that support it. Each coast of Florida has different rules for there areas that Florida controls 3 miles out on Atlantic coast and 9 miles on Gulf coast.
I have Commercial fished 12 years, Ran charters for 10 years, Had the commercial Dive permit for 15 years Just sold it last year. I still have the SPL with RS. And have been recreational fishing for 62 years. And dove all over the Mediterranean where there are virtually no game fish to be had because of no regulations in effect for years. And continue to say the FWC is doing an excellent job of regulating the system to satisfy all aspects of the industry. And I know my English and writing sucks so no complaints about that. thanks you spell check. This windy weather brings out the worst in all of us.

Oh I just remembered I have been stationed in Mayport fl 4 years Key West fl 4 Years Panama City FL 2 years and Pensacola 3 years commercial fished before any rules were in effect other than size limits in all coasts of Florida.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

Ron I am not doubting your credentials and I don't think anyone else is. But don't think you are the only one who has commercial fished. And traveled abroad to fish. 
There have been dozens of solutions on this topic on many threads on this forum. 
You are not seeing the solutions you like! And this is your god given right to disagree. 
But for those of us who pay tax dollars in Alabama and have spent 1000s of dollars to have reefs dropped in Alabama. Our state and local officials should have some say so over our fisheries not the federal government. 
I don't want the commercial fishermen to lose there jobs that means I would be wanting a bunch of family and friends to be out of work. 
I just want things to be fair and take my family to catch and harvest fish like 2 generations before me have done.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> My wife asks me why I watch the show if I'm gonna cuss "them rotten sonsabitches"?
> 
> I tell her it's to see who is sponsoring the show so I'll know who to boycott or write letters to. If the sponsors leave, the show collapses.
> 
> ...



*WHAT!!!!!!!:cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:*


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

southbound said:


> I guess Buddy got to feeling sorry for us. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the intent of sect off separation was to separate the sectors; then why are these sommerfial/CFA guys still trying to control how the recreational fishery is managed?

Guindon's video is all about fish tags for the private recs - this is a mechanism where they can charge $ for each fish we catch - it has nothing to do with "accountability".


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

sfmill said:


> Ron I am not doubting your credentials and I don't think anyone else is. But don't think you are the only one who has commercial fished. And traveled abroad to fish.
> There have been dozens of solutions on this topic on many threads on this forum.
> You are not seeing the solutions you like! And this is your god given right to disagree.
> But for those of us who pay tax dollars in Alabama and have spent 1000s of dollars to have reefs dropped in Alabama. Our state and local officials should have some say so over our fisheries not the federal government.
> ...


Whare are dozens of reasonable solutions I never seen one. Yes cut out commercial fishing, cut out recreational fishing. Where's the logical ones. As for my solution it is actually what I stated what FWC is presently doing. Small changes might be needed from time to time. The real problem has no solution like I have stated before is the population explosion of the human race. And it would be so nice to go back to the late 60s No gps no good fathometers only Johnrude and Mercury. But we can shit in one hand and wish in the other and see which one comes up fullest.


----------



## doubletake (Oct 23, 2007)

I was watching the show while they were snapper fishing, but the cameras didn't show the dead loss of undersized fish being thrown back. If the show wants to document commercial fishing then show the entire fishing process with undersized fish thrown over the side and dying. I did pick up how 25% of the red snapper goes through their shop, and the recreational fisherman are the 1% rich people ruining the fishery. What a bunch of hipocrits.


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

Tom Hilton said:


> If the intent of sect off separation was to separate the sectors; then why are these sommerfial/CFA guys still trying to control how the recreational fishery is managed?
> 
> Guindon's video is all about fish tags for the private recs - this is a mechanism where they can charge $ for each fish we catch - it has nothing to do with "accountability".


Who do you think told Buddy to make that video? I think someone or some group/s are getting concerned.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Fresh Oysters at Marias. I was there getting ice so it can melt before the wind stops. Go get some while they last. No I dont work for them.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ron you starting trouble again???


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

southbound said:


> Who do you think told Buddy to make that video? I think someone or some group/s are getting concerned.


The Environmental Defense Fund


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good point sealark. We have to find a way to coexist.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

It was disgusting how he took half the show and the graphic they demonstrated to describe the effects of "outlaw recreational fishermen". I won't be watching it anymore.


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

specktackler57 said:


> Good point sealark. We have to find a way to coexist.


That is not what the Comms want. They continue filing lawsuits against the Rec's. because they are greedy. This stupid show is the best gift the Rec. could have been given because it puts it right out there for everyone to see. A picture is worth a thousand words. If the Comms wanted to co-exist they would be supporting regional mgt. and working together to make it work for all sides. Instead they embrace a failed system created by enviro wackos called EDF.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The lawsuits have nothing to do with states waters. commercials cannot catch or even fish in state waters. And several states Florida's one has gone against the feds recommendations in favor of recreational. Luckily we have a 9 mile limit for our waters. Alabama only has 3 mile.


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

sealark said:


> The lawsuits have nothing to do with states waters. commercials cannot catch or even fish in state waters. And several states Florida's one has gone against the feds recommendations in favor of recreational. Luckily we have a 9 mile limit for our waters. Alabama only has 3 mile.


You are missing my point. I am talking about regional (state) mgt out 200 miles which is what all five gulf states are promoting. Also Alabama, Miss. and La all have a 9mi state limit this year thanks to Sen. Shelby.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

southbound said:


> You are missing my point. I am talking about regional (state) mgt out 200 miles which is what all five gulf states are promoting. Also Alabama, Miss. and La all have a 9mi state limit this year thanks to Sen. Shelby.


Didn't hear about that 200 mile state. If that was ever inacted I guess the commercial would be able to catch anywhere. Because thare isn't much reef fishing past 200 miles offshore. I doubt that will ever happen. It's fine just the way it is, my opinion anyway.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Make it 20 mile state waters, no commercial in state waters. Then let the states manage their own waters/zones. Problem solved.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great suggestion plus still leaves enough room for everyone. Doubt it will ever be considered. It takes too much away from commercial. Plus when the season is opened for Fl. The recreational's seem to be happy. Maybe open longer or the openings be longer but on week days. Or increase the amounts and remove the size limits to reduce mortality rates. But then people would cull there catches. Tough call


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

sealark said:


> Great suggestion plus still leaves enough room for everyone. Doubt it will ever be considered. It takes too much away from commercial. Plus when the season is opened for Fl. The recreational's seem to be happy. Maybe open longer or the openings be longer but on week days. Or increase the amounts and remove the size limits to reduce mortality rates. But then people would cull there catches. Tough call


LOL. Read you post sealark you say "it leaves room for everyone" then you say "it takes too much away from commercial". 
YOU have just acknowledged that every region is different weather you admit it or not. 
20 miles would cut so many commercials guys out its not funny. 
The guys on the west coast of florida already complain they cant take there family recreational snapper fishing because they have to run so far to catch snapper its not safe for there families. 
20 miles would cut so many commercial guys out of snapper fishing because in some areas it gets deep so fast. 
that would kill a bunch of guys on the atlantic seaboard and out of venice la. 
Most of the boats out of Florida already run southwest to Mississippi and Louisiana. 
75% of private reefs dropped out of Alabama are past 20 miles. 
Do you really even care about anyone else?? 
Or are just disagreeing with people to have something to do. 
Because the reason we are in this mess is because selfish people who don't care about anyone else make simple one size fits all decisions. 
Stop thinking about yourself, sometimes you cant lump everyone and everything together. 
To please everyone will not be easy and will take some effort but making one rule and being stubborn is not the answer. 
Let each region take care of its own people.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have said all I want. You have a good day.


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

The show will tell on its self, just wait and see, but cat food that is stupid. I will not watch that show for sure, but the wicked tuna show, now those guys are for real, 1 blue fin at a time, go Hard Merchandise.


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

I was a deckhand on a charter/commercial boat back in the early 90,s out of Texas. We had to work hard to get a limit back then. It was 7 fish at 14 inches. Soon after they started cracking down on limits and size. I think we can all agree it worked. Snapper are crazy plentiful now and sows are common. But it is defiantly set up to show favor to the commercial guys. I can tell you the difference between Texas and here is night and day. Texas has far more bottom structure. But it's a lot further offshore than here. The fisheries are completely different. So you need to manage them differently.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

The 20 miles I mentioned was for the gulf, not Atlantic.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

11,000 LBS of spoiled snapper went to Pet Food?

Got to Katie's Seafood page on Facebook and write your review. TheHullTruth guys have blown it up,,, Me included!!!

Reviews cannot be deleted.

The hometown of Galveston is apparently pissed with the show Big Texas as well..

Keep swimming guys! We will get traction the more the word spreads on this heist of a public resource.


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

marksnet said:


> 11,000 LBS of spoiled snapper went to Pet Food?
> 
> Got to Katie's Seafood page on Facebook and write your review. TheHullTruth guys have blown it up,,, Me included!!!
> 
> ...


I gave my review about the TV show because they are advertising it on their FB page. I said nothing about the seafood business, just trying to be fair. It is fair game to hammer the TV show.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

southbound said:


> I gave my review about the TV show because they are advertising it on their FB page. I said nothing about the seafood business, just trying to be fair. It is fair game to hammer the TV show.



Mine too. I made references to not supporting the commercial biz of selling red snapper. 

I have no knowledge of the restaurant or seafood market. 

I just blasted the industry. Not them personally. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi all. New member here. I am a member of 2cool and THT. I joined to post up. Hans ( the son that long lines) has called us a hate group.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1785722&page=81

They are upset that their facebook rating went from a 4.8 to a 3.1. Earlier it was 227 5 star to 210 1 star reviews. Since his post, it is now 267 to 212.

Thanks


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

trapper67 said:


> Hi all. New member here. I am a member of 2cool and THT. I joined to post up. Hans ( the son that long lines) has called us a hate group.
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1785722&page=81
> 
> They are upset that their facebook rating went from a 4.8 to a 3.1. Earlier it was 227 5 star to 210 1 star reviews. Since his post, it is now 267 to 212.
> ...


Thanks for posting Trapper, I am for doing anything I can to fight these arrogant SOBs.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I went to their FB page it only showed good reviews how do you see the bad ones?


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

stc1993 said:


> I went to their FB page it only showed good reviews how do you see the bad ones?



They're there. Just click on reviews and it breaks them down according to ratings. 

Just had my wife leave another 1 star review so it goes on and on and on. 

We will get the word out on this raping of the gulf yet!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

That whole show is bogus. They arent catching near the fish they say they are. Its all for TV. Tiny little boats. 15 thousand pounds in 20 hours lol I have heard some good ones but that one takes the cake.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

11000 lbs of Snapper went to cat food, Never happen they would be heavily fined. If you don't ice fish properly it's against the law. Properly iced fish will last two weeks. And don't say the fish flooded the market most fish are transported to New York as soon as they hit the dock.


----------



## flounder (Nov 14, 2007)

What I didn't appreciate was how buddy categorized recreational fisherman. I work hard too and I own a boat worth around 10k. I don't come close to owning a yacht and many of them don't know how to fish. Some do, but many don't. With a 9 day rec season on ferderal water red snapper, I'm lucky to get to fish 1 of the 9 days weather permitting. It's really out of balance and to go on TV and act obnoxious like that has fired a lot of people up.

I would be fine if buddy and all of us just start with the facts. Facts like a 9 day season. Put that out there. It's very unfair in my opinion. I'm not asking for 10 snapper per person year round, but 2 per person for nine days is more than rediculous.


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

sealark said:


> 11000 lbs of Snapper went to cat food, Never happen they would be heavily fined. If you don't ice fish properly it's against the law. Properly iced fish will last two weeks. And don't say the fish flooded the market most fish are transported to New York as soon as they hit the dock.


So, I cant fish for snapper with my family and friends because New York needs the snapper from the GOM. Makes no sense to me. How about this solution: 85% ARS harvest to recreational anglers, including charters. 15% for commercial fishermen. There is absolutely no doubt the economic benefit from this distribution would be better for the economy. The commercial fishermen affected could fish as charter captains, or retire on the millions $ they have been gifted over the years at the rec's expense.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

tkramerv said:


> So, I cant fish for snapper with my family and friends because New York needs the snapper from the GOM. Makes no sense to me. How about this solution: 85% ARS harvest to recreational anglers, including charters. 15% for commercial fishermen. There is absolutely no doubt the economic benefit from this distribution would be better for the economy. The commercial fishermen affected could fish as charter captains, or retire on the millions $ they have been gifted over the years at the rec's expense.



Got one better

How about if they want snapper or any other resource its like 
Elk
Buffalo
Deer

It's farm raised. 

Market hunting is illegal
Market fishing should be illegal
They are raping the resource

The sales tax and consumption from commercial fishing is negligible revenue for the government 
It pales in comparison to what a larger recreational sport would generate for the state, local and federal government. 

The money we spend would actually make it to Washington. 

I guarantee the large portion of commercial fishermen do not pay a freaking dime in federal tax after they cook the books. 

The hotels and restaurants along with marinas and all other incidental places we throw cash at would have a better tax return and help dig our nation out of debt rather than add to the inequity

Irony
A gifted resource of corporate welfare to commercial fishermen and they can't even pay taxes. 

Guarantee they pay their deck hands in cash

It's a bogus living 

I would never have had any problems with them ever if they would have stayed within the confines of their own cookie jar. 

Now they can eff off and like the net ban we will eventually win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufrsp31 (May 27, 2015)

Bring on the "Game-fish" status for RS! The comms claim the recs are the problem to rebuilding the stock, but the finger points back to comms. There are WAY more recs with smaller boats fishing for red fish every single day compared to how many recs fish RS. Red fish are plentiful and every where. Why?? Because comms can't take them anymore.

I know, baby steps. Regional management needs to come first.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Dufrsp31 said:


> Bring on the "Game-fish" status for RS! The comms claim the recs are the problem to rebuilding the stock, but the finger points back to comms. There are WAY more recs with smaller boats fishing for red fish every single day compared to how many recs fish RS. Red fish are plentiful and every where. Why?? Because comms can't take them anymore.
> 
> I know, baby steps. Regional management needs to come first.


H.R. 3094.
Take the time to email your elected officials
Take the time to email the architects of H.R. 3094

State control out to 200 miles.

End of story


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Why dont we just take a picture and let them go? I do it with all my Giant catfish and teach my clients the important of preserving big fish for tomorrow. At the same time there are commercial guys catching catfish by the boat loads, I dont like it but hey peoples gotta eat. Their arent enough farm raised fish to feed everyone. Americans are fat hungry people that never stop eating everything. 

Even if they closed catfish down 100% I would still fish for them. Most of the clients I take fishing could careless about eating a fish they just want a picture for Facebook. Times are changing. 

That being said that show is a joke. All they are doing is over exaggerating their catch getting guys like you fire up thinking they are just fish assassins when In fact they have shitty little boats and terrible fishermen. Their gears are junk, their whole operations is crap.


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 19, 2016)

The Gulf alliance groups are suing NOAA to keep aquaculture out of their sandbox.......


We have 30 years of experience about what to do and what not to do in aquaculture,” Rubino said. NOAA claims that a boost to offshore aquaculture will bring many benefits with it: less reliance on imported fish, more jobs for fishermen in the Gulf, more fish to feed a growing demand.
“Like any human activity, there are risks,” Rubino acknowledged, such as farmed fish escaping from enclosures and competing or breeding with their wild relatives.
But NOAA scientists have spent years looking into the environmental effects of offshore aquaculture and they concluded that it does more good for the environment than harm, he said. “I’m not sure that has caught up with the general public yet,” he added.
NOAA’s environmental impact statement on the plan is hotly contested by a handful of environmental organizations and fishery alliances in the Gulf.
“The ultimate environmental analysis [that NOAA conducted] falls short of what is legally mandated,” Sylvia Wu, an attorney at the Center for Food Safety, a Washington, D.C.-based nonprofit focusing on food and agriculture issues, told Mongabay. She is one of the attorneys representing 12 different organizations — which together comprise hundreds of thousands of members — in a class action lawsuit filed in the eastern district court of Louisiana on February 12. The plaintiffs are suing high-up officials at NOAA and its National Marine Fisheries Service, as well as the U.S. Secretary of Commerce.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Commercial fishing is going to happen. For everyone of you that catches your own food there are 100 who dont know how to catch a cold. 

I hate seeing these photos but I understand its necessary


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't have a problem with commercial fishing industry.

I have a problem with their appetite for entitlement thinking our fish are theirs!!!!!!

I also have a problem with their lobby groups being highly effective by capitalizing on politician greed.

It is why America is being destroyed. 

This is so much bigger than Red Snapper.


CATCH AND RELEASE:
Catfish breed like... Well,.... Red Snapper
Conservation by it's nature is to protect a species that needs protecting

Catfish do not fit this bill. Might as well call them water rabbits.

Largemouth bass on the other hand is a species that needs protecting and Catch and Release is advised.
That being said there is no reason to feel guilty if you want to bring a mess home every now and then.

Commercial Fishing industry
Someone above said it.
Their gear is crap
Their help is usually criminals with outstanding warrants.

That is exactly why the FWC doesn't screw with the bandit boats
If they did they'd spend most of the day doing nothing else.

Commercial fishing brings fish to those that don't fish

The majority I'd take Vegas odds do not contribute to the TaxPaying society.

Most of the issues we are talking about are Pine Trees.

The Forrest is all of this is wrong and riddled with Cronyism from top to bottom.

We need to stick together.

The charter boys that lobby on the side of commercial tactics are the sheep being led to slaughter 

We need to have more of the fight in us to get rid of the Commercial allocation.

Every year allocations are non-renewed so the monopoly grows and the catch shares redistributed.

It is "Corporate Welfare"
But why?
They do not produce jobs that amount to anything
They produce a product for consumers
A very minimal Tax Revenue scheme compared to all of us.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

marksnet said:


> I don't have a problem with commercial fishing industry.
> 
> I have a problem with their appetite for entitlement thinking our fish are theirs!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I Agree with most of all that. Those boats you are watching on this so called big fish Texas are disgusting excuses for fishermen. I have never seen commercial fishermen treat their catch like they do; to have 11,000 pounds of fish go bad and be sold as catfish is beyond appalling.

Today there are less commercial snapper boats in the Gulf than ever before. Less snapper are being caught and sold by commercial than ever in our modern history. We are at a level of where we can say we have a sustainable snapper fishery, let’s not forget the 90s when snappers were being obliterated.

Amberjacks, groupers, trigger-fish and many other markets are all but gone and are no longer targeted by the commercial fleets because of high regulations. Vermilion Snapper have about vanished since 2011 and is another dying market along with Porgies Wahoo’s, Miah, and Cobia. All these fish are vanishing for reasons not so mysterious.

Shows like this are trying to glamorize a food process that America relies on for jobs and food. In reality all they are doing is starting a fist fight over 1 species of fish while ignoring all the others in dire need of management.

And whats all this we need to stick together? Its either you are for American jobs or not. Any attempt to stop commercial harvest is no different than a tree hugger stopping logging. A soft heart animal activist stopping cows being taken to the slaughterer house, even this new group of activist wanted sport-fishing to end. They all fall into the same category as job killers. And being in an election year jobs are at the top of the list regardless of what kind of job it is, we all have our skills and trades.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

CatHunter said:


> I Agree with most of all that. Those boats you are watching on this so called big fish Texas are disgusting excuses for fishermen. I have never seen commercial fishermen treat their catch like they do; to have 11,000 pounds of fish go bad and be sold as catfish is beyond appalling.
> 
> Today there are less commercial snapper boats in the Gulf than ever before. Less snapper are being caught and sold by commercial than ever in our modern history. We are at a level of where we can say we have a sustainable snapper fishery, let’s not forget the 90s when snappers were being obliterated.
> 
> ...



I think the commercial fishing industry is just fine.
They need to back off of their greed.
They want all the fish
They want every recreational angler off the water

I'm not sure where you get that they are no longer targeting other species
*Amberjack a 1 fish per day limit with a 34" length?

*Vermillion snapper are disappearing because the commercial guys can get away with serving them in restaurants as snapper and they are there to catch

*Our grouper catches are ridiculous 

Bottom line.
If a fish is in danger of being named "Overfished" 

Then no person or industry should be allowed to continue to catch said "Overfished Fish"

With Federal Reef Permits on the decline then it is time for Sector Separation to be redefined and more of the catch returned to the Private recreational angler.

To both private boats and guided boats (Charters)

Commercial guys need to back off!!


Just stupid.
Why they equate wealth with volume is the dumbest form of logic on the planet.

Tighten supply and you work less and get paid more.

I guess having a monopoly and the reward of a big ego is worth so much more than
Equipment lasting longer
Working shorter hours
Having bigger paychecks
More family time.

Greed gets you nothing but nothing in the end.

I didnt think that was brain surgery

Especially after the mullet prices went up 100% when they quit raping that fishery.


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

CatHunter- your analogy of rec fishermen as "tree huggers" is flawed. We want to harvest too, but we cannot. If you are "for" american jobs, then sharply curtail commercial harvest of red snapper and let the vast expansion of jobs follow when the recreational sector boosts the local economy.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

tkramerv said:


> CatHunter- your analogy of rec fishermen as "tree huggers" is flawed. We want to harvest too, but we cannot. If you are "for" american jobs, then sharply curtail commercial harvest of red snapper and let the vast expansion of jobs follow when the recreational sector boosts the local economy.



Right on!!

Far more tax revenue will be generated from families and friends fishing than the low run commercial business.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Still only Complaints no solutions. Well here's one. Keep the Federal and Florida regs as they are and partition FWC to allow more private reefs to be put down in state waters. And have more large public spots put down. That would attract many more game fish from federal waters. Remember there is NO commercial Reef fishing in Florida waters. They already have the commercial federal waters reef fish regulated 100%. 
Then if and when the reef fish catches increase in florida waters they would change the rec catch accordingly. IF they can come up with an accurate reef fish catch count.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

On an unrelated note: Went by their shop last week and it is pretty cool little place.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

sealark said:


> Still only Complaints no solutions. Well here's one. Keep the Federal and Florida regs as they are and partition FWC to allow more private reefs to be put down in state waters. And have more large public spots put down. That would attract many more game fish from federal waters. Remember there is NO commercial Reef fishing in Florida waters. They already have the commercial federal waters reef fish regulated 100%.
> Then if and when the reef fish catches increase in florida waters they would change the rec catch accordingly. IF they can come up with an accurate reef fish catch count.


So tens of thousands of boaters get out to 9 miles and a select few millionaires get the rest of the gulf? Nah. That's not working. Even though it will piss off a few greedy bad apples, put the charter boats back in recreational quota where they belong and let the states manage out to 20 miles. That's would be a good start.


----------



## Dufrsp31 (May 27, 2015)

This was shared on THT. Check it out!

http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/ucm152435.htm


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

Agree with gator7_5. Like its a hardship for commercial fishermen to catch snapper >9 miles offshore. I'll reiterate solution: give the resource back to the tax paying citizens. Let restaurants in NYC get fish from China. I don't care. Let commercial guys charter or find new jobs. I'm tired of sacrificing under the guise of these few trying to "scratch out" a living catching all the snapper while my kids get 9 days of summer to catch them. Situation is indefensible IMO


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

*snapper mangement*

This is a suggestion for the fisheries management for Red Snapper in the State of Alabama but could also be adopted to other states. 
Alabama gets control of their state waters out to 30 fathoms or 180 feet . 
Recreational fisherman get 3 months or 90 days to harvest ARS in state waters. 
Charter fisherman get 3 months or 90 days to harvest ARS in state waters. 
The 90 days will be of the rec. fisherman and charter for hire day or days of choice. 
2 fish per person per day. 
All fisherman will give harvest (catch) data that the state requires as necessary. 
Number of days that can be fished each year will be adjusted with data and research that is submitted. 
Commercial fisherman have what ever time frame or days to harvest ARS outside of state waters that the feds see fit. 
With whatever quota or pounds per year of ARS the federal government wants. 
With the state boundary at 30 fathoms the commercial fisherman will still have access to some artificial reefs that where dropped by the state. 
This is the short hand version that I have come up with. 
Any and all input or suggestions please post so all can see and debate. 
Again this is a suggestion for the State of Alabama ARS harvest.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh my. I just don't think you will ever have a chance of getting "everyone" to report their catches. I think that would only breed poaching. We have a awesome fishery, because Billy and Bubba aren't allowed to fill their hundreds of thousands of boats every time they go out fishing. Just look at some of the mentality on the PFF. "I'm NOT going fishing unless I can KILL something", or, "If I'm going fishing I had better be able to bring back what I want". "Its MY resource" Please, some on here say the commercial guys rape the resource, Just remember that when 2 weeks into the state season and your out there and mumble, "geeze, state waters are almost fished out already" Just 2 more worthless cents.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

Realtor said:


> Oh my. I just don't think you will ever have a chance of getting "everyone" to report their catches. I think that would only breed poaching. We have a awesome fishery, because Billy and Bubba aren't allowed to fill their hundreds of thousands of boats every time they go out fishing. Just look at some of the mentality on the PFF. "I'm NOT going fishing unless I can KILL something", or, "If I'm going fishing I had better be able to bring back what I want". "Its MY resource" Please, some on here say the commercial guys rape the resource, Just remember that when 2 weeks into the state season and your out there and mumble, "geeze, state waters are almost fished out already" Just 2 more worthless cents.


Realtor your are 100% correct everyone will not report. That goes for hunters, commercial fisherman, tax payers, politicians being dishonest.etc... you get my point. 
But if everyone could fish when they wanted then maybe that would change. 
Yes our tax dollars help create this great resource. Its not mine but everyones. 
Yes 10 days into the season with 100s of boats going to same liberty ship because its big and easy to find for the novice fisherman that spot will get hammered. 
But here is why we all have to fish at the same time. 
What if there days are spaced out through the year a lot of people wont even go to that spot because they will have time to explore. 
Alabama has over 15,000 artificial reefs in a 1,200sq mile area! 
Do you honestly think its going to get fished out? 
Our 1.5% of coastline of the entire gulf coast produces 30 to 40% of all red snapper caught. 
Again this is for the state of Alabama. Every state has its own circumstances. 
With ARS being caught all the way out to 50 fathoms and more. (300ft) if the commercial guys stayed out past 180ft I don't believe there would be so much fight against them from the rec fisherman. 
I wouldn't... they could increase there ARS quota till there boats sink. 
I just want to fish my reefs when I want. 
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

Realtor said:


> Oh my. I just don't think you will ever have a chance of getting "everyone" to report their catches. I think that would only breed poaching. We have a awesome fishery, because Billy and Bubba aren't allowed to fill their hundreds of thousands of boats every time they go out fishing. Just look at some of the mentality on the PFF. "I'm NOT going fishing unless I can KILL something", or, "If I'm going fishing I had better be able to bring back what I want". "Its MY resource" Please, some on here say the commercial guys rape the resource, Just remember that when 2 weeks into the state season and your out there and mumble, "geeze, state waters are almost fished out already" Just 2 more worthless cents.


I agree and disagree. I think Alabama's reporting system is working pretty good at coming up with realistic numbers with what is being caught. Are people going to cheat? Of course some will try but with having to report before you land your catch and now with their snapper sniffing dogs I think cheating will be a very small issue. The 2 weeks into the state season is not a fair statement, the Feds are forcing people to fish on the close wrecks that are public and of course they are going to get pounded. There is a fair way to increase the season length for the Recs. without hurting the overall population and Alabama is leading the way on how to do that.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Just for the record.

The Charter Fishing Association just brought an article out today bashing the CCA.

Regardless of what they say their actions show them to be in favor of everything that will squash the private recreational angler that owns his personal vessel.

Here it is/

The CCA are a bunch of Right Wing Elitist!

https://www.facebook.com/CharterFA/posts/907574422697471?fref=nf&pnref=story


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

The CFA is nothing more than a Union, and we all know which way most unions lean politically. Of course they would call the CCA and those who oppose them right wing elitists.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Sign this guys and let the FWC know we are not ok with Sector Separation.

http://thefra.org/fwc-thinks-that-you-are-ok-with-sector-separation-change-their-mind-now/


----------

